# Rossi :



## dogo (Dec 3, 2005)

Well guys I had the urge to break down and buy another hand gun . It was a Rossi SS 6" it felt good in your hand well balanced. I wanted a 38 Special but I suppose I got the best of both worlds with the 357 Mag. . I reload everything I shoot except shotgun. Well any way I bought a box of 357 HP 158 grain to get started . Got home put 5 rounds in the cylinder step out side in the front yard and pop off a round. 1 round and that was it . It locked up on me with that new lock they have on the hammer ? I thought it might be a good thing ? You know on the back side of the hammer there is appeared to be a Allen screw turn left to unlock right to lock . I don't know what happened ? All I know you can turn the screw either way and it is still jammed. By this I mean I can't pull the trigger. Can't pull the hammer back or hit the side latch to open the cylinder. What is the problem and is it a simple fix ? I can take it back which is NP . Its just I'm 75 miles away and really need to know what happened to cause this and to if it could and most likely will occur again. Thanks......dogo


----------



## Michael Leferink (Jul 12, 2003)

I don't know what the problem is with your Rossi, but it's because of those required so called safeties that I only purchase revolvers made in the U.S.A. Those things will get you killed when they gilflirt during a dangerous confrontation! I'll stick with my S&W's, Ruger's and Colts!

Good luck,
MikeL


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

Michael Leferink said:


> I don't know what the problem is with your Rossi, but it's because of those required so called safeties that I only purchase revolvers made in the U.S.A. Those things will get you killed when they gilflirt during a dangerous confrontation! I'll stick with my S&W's, Ruger's and Colts!
> 
> Good luck,
> MikeL


smith n wesson has locks on their newer stuff as do a few other USA made guns... 

I have a lock on one of my smiths and it has not failed ... very few have had issues with them.
revolvers have died/locked up before the locks were invented... anything man made can break.

as far as dogo's rossi- it may or may not be a lock issue... a primer could have backed out and locked up the action- dirt or a piece of metal from manufacturing may have wedged internally- there are way to many variables to diagnose with just the info here... 

if ya are competent I would take it down and take the sideplate off and clean it and see if that helps- the fact that its still "loaded concerns me" though and is likely a job for an expert...


----------



## dogo (Dec 3, 2005)

ML you are right in someway, But like Mr. TP said even the American made guns are beginning to utilize the built in safety . Anyway MR. TP you could have hit on something besides the safety . Like the ( primer) I have had this to happen on a rifle . I'm not saying that's it but I do know I purchased a less expensive box of Mag.'s as I didn't have any . Mostly for the brass . Got plenty of the 38 but no 357 . I did say plenty . But ! still not enough. LOL . This is the first Rossi I have ever owned and have heard good things about them . They have one that looks almost like the Colt Diamond back less the Rib. Other than that it had a nice feel. If There is a gun smith around that is Rossi Authorised ? I'm sure they will take care of it . But Like Mr. Paul said . What concerns me also is the 4 live rounds still chambered . I have taken a wooden dowel and slipped it down the barrel and tapped it lightly and solved the problem on a rifle . Of course this is a lot different . Thanks guys for all of your input.


----------



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

I have owned three Rossi's in one; My First, Last and Only. Nothing but problems. Finally returned it to the gunshop and the guy readily accepted it back. Threw it in a box with five or six others that he was sending back for credit.
Suggest you return it and spend a little extra for something more dependable.

alan


----------



## dogo (Dec 3, 2005)

TP you were right . I must have gotten a box of Mag. with bad Primer's. I finally gotten the first primer unlodged and as soon as this happen the hammer freed up along with the cylinder opening. So oh dummy me thought I would try it again, but with one cartridge at a time. Blame same thing happened, locked up again. After 20 or 30 minutes I finally free it up . Started working properly after I got the bad primer out . I didn't have any magnums but I did have some 38 specials I had reloaded . So I use those about a 1/2 a box, not the first one temped to hank up . So thanks Mr Tall Paul . Maybe the Rossi will do what I want it to do after all ? And that's just to blink a few rounds with my son and have a good time in burning some powder....dogo


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Did the whole primer back out of the pocket slightly or did the primer flow around the firing pin like a little crater? It could be a soft primer, excess headspace from too deep chambers or excess cylinder movement, or either a small firing pin or large hole for it. 

I would try another brand of hot factory magnum ammo. If any of those lock it up, I would start doing some gun trading with a like new revolver.


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

dogo- no mr required here... unless ya are in grade school or my childrens church  


As Ed said I would try another type of magnum or load some under max loads... it may very well be a headspace issue as well as a soft primer or another defect as a rough cylinder face etc...

You do want it to be right in case ya ever need those mag rounds... 

Glad ya got it freed up but I would keep checkin it out until it was/is right!


----------



## dogo (Dec 3, 2005)

TP /Ed I believe they were hot . The rounds that is seemed to be over loaded . They were to strong after reflecting on what occurred , These rounds cam from Serbia, have you ever heard of that ? I feel like there is no quality control like the crap we get from China. Anyway I called Academy and ask them to check them out . I gave them the name and Bar Code # The Name was Monarch . You would think ammo would be screened closely . Anyway thanks again. TP when you said primer I felt that was it . I had souped up some rifle loads that did almost the same thing . Knowing better but did it anyway:shrug: I got lucky want do it again . I told the manger of Academy to pull that crap till he could have it checked out. Someone could get hurt or killed .


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

I was about to say no way they were loaded hot from the factory, til you dropped that little Serbia bomb. No idea what they do over there. Get a box of Remchester Federals and see how they shoot, then you'll know if your gun is good or not. 

I remember some ammo one of the companies put out that might have been right at max for some guns, and they ran big ads asking people to turn it in, for years. But I doubt Serbia would care enough to let anybody know.


----------



## dogo (Dec 3, 2005)

Yes Ed your right, I had thought the same . I did think it might have came from China . You know we have been getting junk from them . As the ole saying goes you get what you pay for . I was just trying to save a dollar and get some brass I could reload. I have known better. I'm the guy that always gets caught . :Bawling: When I take the box of Mag's back ( Serbia) I will do as you say and hope I don't have a head space problem. I have a really good good smith about 30 miles from me . Would be the best choice but it would cost me. I always heard the Rossi was a good gun for the price . I gave 329. plus 9 cents on the dollar you know got to pay that tax. Later my friend. thanking all of you. And TP about the MR. It is just a courtesy we were taught growing up. Like if your first name is Paul we were taught to say Mr. Paul, if a lady and say her name was Mary we were taught to say Miss Mary even if she were married it would still be Miss Mary . We were taught that we didn't owe you anything that your earned it . You give respect to get respect . All of you have my respect for being kind and helpful.....


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

Dogo- I understand the mr. thing but did not see ya say MR.ED  I appreciate it but my head is not that big no matter what some on HT may think  The outdoor forum is pretty relaxed or should be- not many of us take "high tea" although maybe we should become more civilized and take high tea... I could go for a Holland and Holland double rifle and shot gun fit to me


----------



## dogo (Dec 3, 2005)

Well guys you too Mr. Ed. lol It wasn't head space.Thank God for that. I went to Wally world this morning and dropped down 22.88 and some change tax ya know for a box of Remington 125 grain 357 Mag. that's all they had to choose from . But they did show me what I wanted to know. I was real surprised how accurate it was and never failed one time . I had a dillon loader but I wanted a loader just for the 38/ 357 so I bought the Lee loader progressive I believe its the 1200 right off I can't remember but anyway I have been having trouble with the primer feed . I'm fixing to chunk that peace of sh--. Its so aggravating I could bite nails . Ole well with me its always something. ---- I need to get off this retirement and go back to work ! LOL


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

dogo... if its a lee 1000 I have several of em and like em alot... ya need to disasemble and clean the primer trough/slide ... I watch mine and tap it to make sure there are primers to force the primers down into position... I also wipe the channel with a q-tip every now n again... spilled powder and debris are the presses enemy... I hve loaded many thousands of .357 and .38 , .44 mag,9mm and .45 acp on a lee 1000- I have a dillon 550 and still use he lee regularly.. I keep several set up when I am runnin


----------



## dogo (Dec 3, 2005)

TP That's exactly what I have, Its a 1000 still brand new even tho its a year old or older. Just been sitting bolted to my table . I broke a small plastic part about a 3 dollar peace and just got disgusted and quit messing with it . I also have the Dillon 550 which is a pleasure to use . And I got my first press I ever started with . The ole faithful Rock chuck-er. I got the Lyman 1200 last fall it has been a pleasant surprise . Dang If I just got started reloading it would have cost a small fortune . But you know TP before everything started jumping in prices reloading wasn't that bad and We can still live with now . If the Government don't jump in and screw it up . Like they have with the fertilizer. Those small farmer's are catching hell . I remember when I was a child my gran-pa used it for farming along with taking out stumps . That was before the media started telling those idiots how dangerous it was . Such is our life.


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

dogo... I started with a rock chucker and have three of em around here  The first I bought- dads and one a guy at church gave me... when the lee's first came out and were like 100.00 I bought one for everything... by the time I got dies and shellplates etc It was almost as cheap to get a whole new one. Might the plastic part ya broke be the one that spins the shellplate? they are easy to replace. I broke a few at first and wear em out now n again but I just bought a few spares... ya have to watch as ya load with them but they are not bad... if ya have the tubes and the case feeder set up ya can fly through boxes of shells quickly... 

I am sad ta say I have not loaded a single round on a dillon 550 I bought years back... I got it for .308 and my 45/70's originally but just had not shot enough of them to get loadin and I had to move back then and am just gettin the benches set up. I had been bolting the 1000's to a board and clamping them to a table or bench for a long time... my volume has been down for years...


----------



## dogo (Dec 3, 2005)

TP the part is a 3 dollar peace what its called case sensor . I got PO and I took it apart and thought I had put it together wrong. I guess I'll start over or send it back and pay the PRO'S to fix my mess up . I believe that's the way you do it ? LOL You need to break out that Dillon you will really like it . Before you use it, do U want to sell it ? LOL Or would you like to trade say a 1000 for the Dillon ? LOL


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

ahhhh the case sensor- its easy to replace... the instruction manual should show proper instalation or I kin get picture for ya... its not hard really its not  I figure ifin ya can load ammo ya can figure it out... I hope 

as far as gettin rid of the dillon- I thought about getting a hornady lock n load to add to or replace the dillon but it is a good press from what I hear ...


----------



## dogo (Dec 3, 2005)

tallpaul said:


> ahhhh the case sensor- its easy to replace... the instruction manual should show proper instalation or I kin get picture for ya... its not hard really its not  I figure ifin ya can load ammo ya can figure it out... I hope
> 
> as far as getting rid of the Dillon- I thought about getting a Hornady lock n load to add to or replace the dillon but it is a good press from what I hear ...


 Hey TP you should give the Dillon a try before you make a decision . I believe you will keep it . I have been looking my self at the Hornady . I have instructions on the Lee I just need to to take my time. I think I got in a hurry the last time and perhaps didn't follow procedure . Thanks for your help . And by the way don't ignore me about your 45/70 .:nana: It sure is a beauty How much have you got infested in it ? If you care to say ?


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

13 year ago they were a tad cheaper... I see em sell now between 22 and 2500 depending on how they are set up and the wood... I likely would have ta let one go for 2500 ifin someone wanted one bad enough... if ya are serious I'll dig out the other and get picts...

I only wish thieves did not exist- I would mount them on either side of my bed mounted on the wall either on or across a bufflo robe or somethin! Then again I am single and a wife might have different ideas


----------



## dogo (Dec 3, 2005)

TP you are so right about the thief's . I bought a gun safe because of that. I have a place in town . That was before I bought the country home . We were broken into there . God I was so sick still haven't gotten over it . My baby boy was in kinder garden so he 23 now . But I want forget it as long as I live. We had dead bolts on the house . The ones that takes a key to open . I had pick my boy up from school as always and got to the house around 4/4:30 anyway we had a storm door and Tom my son went to the front door of course he couldn't get in because the main door was still locked . So I always unlock the bottom door knob first and then the dead bolt . When I did that I thought well that's strange I thought my wife had left the bottom one unlocked or was it me ? Anyway I had bought my wife a miniature Dachshund and he was suppose to have been locked up behind the bathroom door . As soon as I opened the door my son was going to run in an get the puppy . But! The puppy met us at the door . Tom started to go into the foyer but I grabbed him by the arm and told him to stay outside . I felt something was wrong just a feeling .Well sure enough when I looked up stairs in the hall way I could see my rifle case laying on the floor . I told Tom to go across the street to the neighbor and tell them to call 911 . I carried a 380 and already had it out at the time . To make the story short . I believe they were still in my house when I pulled up I had a privacy fence around back holding a pit bull in . She wasn't mean but they didn't know it. And to I don't know what she would have done with a stranger ? They tore our house up stole all my coins, watches and jewelry and my 35 mm camera and there was no telling how many dollars we had in Tom's bank ? I had put quite a few 10's and 20's in it. all gone . I would say someone would have died that day if I had caught them . My mothers rings along with a uncirculated gold piece gone . They had gotten tar on the bottom of they're shoe's and walked allover our clothes carpet and all . The cops didn't even take finger prints. They never found my hand guns why they didn't get the 300 mag. rifle I don't know / they did have it out in the hall way . To steal or to use who know only they. So I bought a gun safe . Like the guy said most people who break into your house the majority has less than a 10th grade education and a screw driver . I believe that........later


----------

